# mac eye kohl vs. mac fluidline for the waterline



## kimmy (Apr 20, 2006)

so i need something to do my waterline with...right now i'm using a cheap eyeliner pencil and shadow, but even that wears off quickly.

i did a fashion show last year where the makeup artist used a mac kohl on me and i used it for the waterline...it was pretty fabulous. but i've always heard amazing things about the fluidlines for waterlines.

which do you think is better? and are there any drugstore items similar to mac fluidlines?


----------



## Isis (Apr 20, 2006)

Fluidlines are the only thing that will stay on my waterline! Everything else slides off in a matter of minutes.
I really don't know if there is a DS version of a gel/cream liner?


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 20, 2006)

My vote is for fluidline for the waterline!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Apr 20, 2006)

i used to only use pencils, but once you try fluidline nothing else stays or looks the same...just buy the 208 because the small angle is PERFECT


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koolmnbv* 
_My vote is for fluidline for the waterline!_

 
whats the waterline ??


----------



## KJam (Apr 21, 2006)

fluidline


----------



## ramonesbrat (Apr 21, 2006)

Eye kohls have no staying power on me, period. I can only use Smolder (and have it stay put) on my top lid when it's got lots of shadow packed on it. Fluidlines are faaabulous for the waterline! They actually stay!


----------



## mitsukai (Apr 22, 2006)

i use engraved powerpoint with some carbon e/s on top with the 266 (or whatever - i use the 266 cause i dont want to look like i got punched lol, just a light line). crap stays on FOREVER, i can't even wash it off at the end of the day, haha.


----------



## Wattage (Apr 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *im_uh_star* 
_whats the waterline ??_

 

The waterline is the inner part of your lashline. It rests against the eye and is often coloured with makeup (ie Fluidlines) to create a very dramatic effect.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Apr 23, 2006)

okay so thats like when you pull your lower lashline down you see the waterline ?? right ??


----------



## curlyqmishee (Apr 23, 2006)

yup!  that's the flesh colored line!


----------

